# Pressemitteilung Brandenburg: Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg ohne Fischereischein



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Juli 2006)

*Presseinformation*
7. Juli 2006

*Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg ab 1. August ohne Fischereischein *​
*Potsdam – Der Brandenburger Landtag hat mit der Verabschiedung des ersten Bürokratieabbaugesetzes beschlossen, Angeln auf Friedfische ohne Fischereischein auch ohne gesonderte Prüfung zu ermöglichen. Die Änderungen treten ab 1. August in Kraft.*

In Brandenburg konnten bisher lediglich Kinder und Jugendliche von 8 bis 18 Jahren mit dem Jugendfischereischein ohne Anglerprüfung auf Friedfisch angeln. Zukünftig soll es auch Erwachsenen erlaubt sein, was Kinder und Jugendliche bereits dürfen.

Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass auch für das Friedfischangeln eine Fischereiabgabe entrichtet werden muss. Diese gilt für mindestens ein Jahr und kann bei den jeweiligen Unteren Fischereibehörden, den Geschäftsstellen des Landesanglerverbands Brandenburg sowie weiteren noch festzulegenden Ausgabestellen erworben werden. 

Selbstverständlich ist wie bisher auch der Erwerb einer entsprechenden Angelkarte beziehungsweise Angelberechtigung erforderlich.

Agrar- und Umweltminister Dietmar Woidke betont, dass damit eine praktikable und unbürokratische Regelung gefunden worden ist, die das Angeln von Friedfischen für jedermann ermöglicht. Sie wird bei vielen Erwachsenen, nicht zuletzt bei den Besuchern unseres gewässerreichen Landes, das Verständnis für das Hobby Angeln und die Leistungen der Angler für die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer vertiefen.“

„Die neue Regelung wird zweifellos von Bürgern, die Interesse und Freude am Angeln finden, genutzt. Die früher so beliebten Veranstaltungen der Vereine wie Paarangeln oder Familienangeln sowie Volksangeltage werden sicherlich erheblich zunehmen“, ist sich der Präsident des Landesanglerverbands Brandenburg, Eberhard Weichenhan, sicher.

Wer auf Raubfische oder in anderen Bundesländern angeln will, muss wie bisher auch künftig einen Fischereischein erwerben. 

Die für die erforderliche Prüfung notwendige Sachkunde können sich interessierte Bürger in Lehrgängen aneignen, die vom Landesanglerverband Brandenburg angeboten werden.

Ansprechpartner für Rückfragen an den Landesanglerverband:
Eberhard Weichenhan, Telefon: 0331/ 95 12 68 1 oder 0331/ 74 30 110

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------

